# Cresswell Fold-it



## Trent Tourist (23 Feb 2014)

Anyone got one of these ? Made by Pashley, sometimes under the name of 'Brilliant Bicycles'. Not made any more, don't seem to be many around. 7 speed Sturmey Archer gear with SA hub brakes. Rides really well.


----------



## CopperBrompton (28 Feb 2014)

Interesting. Though it doesn't seem to do much in the way of folding.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Feb 2014)

These were bikes of a number of sizes and designed by Richard Creswell ( I rode an early one) of Creswell Engineering, which then became Briliant Cycles and then the company was sold to Pashley.

They also made the U+2

Nice reliable little bikes.

They also had a recumbent, the Rapide

Some information about this and the Company is available in Encycleopedia 1994 - 5

Read all the way through as it is interesting to see the Creswell stuff, but look at the early Birdy, Street Machine and Trice!


----------



## robgul (5 Mar 2014)

Richard (I know him, he lives just near me) was still making machines (not sure if he is now) - a recumbent tandem with a sort of "girder" as the chassis ... called oVo (the website goes to his sculpting stuff so perhaps he's stopped the bike stuff?)

There was also a non-folding version of the Fold-it - you see a few in and around Stratford-upon-Avon ... presumably from the local Pashley connection (I think they sold them when Pashley owned a cycle shop in the town)

Rob


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Mar 2014)

Nice bike, I've see one or two on the second hand sites over the years and gone hmmmm....


----------



## Campfire (27 Apr 2015)

I tried one, think I have a photo of me riding one in the late 90s at CycleFest at Lancaster/Morecambe. There was also the Micro. Richard Cresswell now runs Brilliant Bikes I think, and apparently he is visiting a friend of mine soon, here in Cheshire.


----------



## NoelG (19 Nov 2017)

Yes, I've got one. Bought new about 20 years ago and fitted a Heinzmann electric motor to the front wheel. Sold them for a while (the bike with a motor) but I was ahead of the waave. Very few people bought them. But the motor was fantastic and the bike well made. Eventually the battery gave up, I got rid of the motor and re-fitted the orginal sturmy archer wheel with internal brake. Then got relegated to a plastic sheet cover outside in the garden for years. Got it out TODAY and here it is. Needs new inner tube on back, a polish up on the chrome, and a new back brake cable which which is seized. In fact everything was a bit seized. But a liberal dose of releasing oil worked wonders. Amazingly close to being rideable again. I love the simple, logical form of the frame. It folds down a bit better than shown in the photo of the grey one because the seat and handlebar posts slide into the frame with a quick release clamp.


----------



## Gonzales (7 Apr 2018)

I have one of these too. It’s in perfectly usable condition and myself and missus can get this and her Brompton into the the boot to seek out cycle friendly routes for easy weekend rides.

So I was just getting this Cresswell ready for Spring and found the rear tyre a bit perished. The original tyres are marked as 20 x 1.75. They are somewhat balloon designs, that was probably a mistake, I should have got normal size. Where can I get slightly more standard tyres and what size should I order? A lot of websites seem to be quoting different units/measures - if I Google 1 x 1.75 folding bike tyres I get products “for 20” wheels”.

In fact the rim radius from hub centre is 20 cm and inner rims are 1.75 cm apart.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Apr 2018)

20 x 1.75 would be right for such a bike. Most folding shoppers if a certain vintage ride on them and they are reasily available - even white-walls.
Balloony yes, but they are just what are needed.


----------



## windmiller (2 May 2018)

I always wanted one of those


----------



## Brompting (7 Mar 2019)

NoelG said:


> View attachment 383959
> 
> Yes, I've got one. Bought new about 20 years ago and fitted a Heinzmann electric motor to the front wheel. Sold them for a while (the bike with a motor) but I was ahead of the waave. Very few people bought them. But the motor was fantastic and the bike well made. Eventually the battery gave up, I got rid of the motor and re-fitted the orginal sturmy archer wheel with internal brake. Then got relegated to a plastic sheet cover outside in the garden for years. Got it out TODAY and here it is. Needs new inner tube on back, a polish up on the chrome, and a new back brake cable which which is seized. In fact everything was a bit seized. But a liberal dose of releasing oil worked wonders. Amazingly close to being rideable again. I love the simple, logical form of the frame. It folds down a bit better than shown in the photo of the grey one because the seat and handlebar posts slide into the frame with a quick release clamp.



Hello NoelG
Is yours still for sale?


----------



## Brompting (7 Mar 2019)

Gonzales said:


> I have one of these too. It’s in perfectly usable condition and myself and missus can get this and her Brompton into the the boot to seek out cycle friendly routes for easy weekend rides.
> 
> So I was just getting this Cresswell ready for Spring and found the rear tyre a bit perished. The original tyres are marked as 20 x 1.75. They are somewhat balloon designs, that was probably a mistake, I should have got normal size. Where can I get slightly more standard tyres and what size should I order? A lot of websites seem to be quoting different units/measures - if I Google 1 x 1.75 folding bike tyres I get products “for 20” wheels”.
> 
> In fact the rim radius from hub centre is 20 cm and inner rims are 1.75 cm apart.



Hello Gonzales,
Presently tyre size is expressed in ETRTO. 
So the Cresswell is a 406, the diameter of the "hole" in the tyre in mm, so slightly smaller than the diameter of the rim.
There are good puncture-proof tyres from Schwalbe, the Marathons.

Good luck in obtaining new tyres.


----------



## windmiller (14 Mar 2019)

They were ahead of their time, just imagine how much lighter and nicer one could be produced now. keeping the fit and forget drum brakes of course.


----------



## AyJay (14 Mar 2019)

Brakes are interesting. I wonder if you can get spares for them? Does anybody make drum brakes anymore? Discs seem the latest idea.


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Mar 2019)

Sturmey drum brakes are still available - they were always more popular in mainland Europe for some reason.


----------



## tds101 (14 Mar 2019)

I'd ride this bike with with so much luv if I could get it in the USA,...


----------



## Gonzales (4 May 2019)

Just been fitting new tyres to my Cresswell Fold-It. Finding refitting the rear wheel with its Sachs Super 7 speed hub a bit of a faff. Found it's much easier to do with the bike wheels on the ground rather then having the bike upside down.

Came across these in the process of digging out our my old Cresswell paperwork:

















The last is an ad in 'The Folder' magazine Dec 1996. I'll bet no one makes pamphlet style mags like that now during the internet age.


----------



## Gonzales (4 May 2019)

The Folder 1996 - a 40 page pamphlet style mag on plain white paper


----------



## Pongo pongo (19 Jun 2019)

I've had a Brilliant Bicycles Fold-it in the collection for ages, but I've hardly ever ridden it. It was a lucky find in the Free-Ads paper in the days before e-bay.
It's all high spec., like all Pashleys, but mine only has a three gear SA hub brake with ridiculously low gearing- which reminds me why I hardly ever ride it.
There was also a 16" version - the Micro- which had quite a short wheelbase and, if I remember right, was even twitchier than a Brompton. I'd love to find one of those kicking around somewhere.
Nice forum. I'll Probably visit quite often.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jul 2019)

tds101 said:


> I'd ride this bike with with so much luv if I could get it in the USA,...


Yes, pretty much stuck with the Fuji/Redlof folder in that sort of bicycle over here. A bit bigger. but a very high capacity folder.


----------



## robgul (27 Jul 2019)

Gonzales said:


> Just been fitting new tyres to my Cresswell Fold-It. Finding refitting the rear wheel with its Sachs Super 7 speed hub a bit of a faff. Found it's much easier to do with the bike wheels on the ground rather then having the bike upside down.
> 
> Came across these in the process of digging out our my old Cresswell paperwork:
> 
> ...



It just happens that I know Richard Cresswell, although I haven't seen him for a while .... the lady in the picture is Mrs Cresswell!

The Cresswell business was acquired by Pashleys in Stratford-upon-Avon and they manufactured the Micro for a while.

Rob


----------



## adietri (12 Nov 2020)

Hi, anybody who knows the seatpost diameter of the cresswell fold-it? 29.8 mm is to big and 27.2 mm to small. Is it 28.6 mm (1 1/8") ?
Thanks for feedback


----------



## Javelin301 (18 Nov 2020)

Been waiting for an excuse to show off my Creswell Micro. I got it to take on my boat and it does the job really well. It's compact,robust, quite light and easy to get on and off the boat. Rides well, 3 speed- but I do get overtaken by Dutch Mums and their kids on the school run.The antique wooden fruit box is an optional extra and I store the seat post, rack and saddle seperately when I've been using it. Without the rack most of the seat post slides away.


----------



## Javelin301 (19 Nov 2020)

I bought my Micro on Ebay some years ago. It had been well fettled and all I've ever had to do is adjust the gear cable now and then. Haven't seen them for sale often since but just had a look and someone seems to have five of the Pashley badged ones for sale on Ebay now. Had some good links to information in the pitch including this.
http://www.atob.org.uk/folding-bikes/budget-commuters/ 

Might be a bit pricey though


----------



## Javelin301 (20 Nov 2020)

My mistake. Those five bikes are Fold It models. Only 14 hours left on the first one as of Friday morning so this might not get moderated in time.


----------



## Chris S (20 Nov 2020)

CopperBrompton said:


> Interesting. Though it doesn't seem to do much in the way of folding.
> 
> View attachment 267574


True, but it's enough to pacify a stroppy guard and get you on a train.


----------



## Javelin301 (15 Jan 2021)

Those Pashley Fold-its are back on ebay.
Less than an hour to go though.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pashley-...799107?hash=item46be436743:g:NZYAAOSwXmpeztMw


----------



## Chris S (15 Jan 2021)

With a £300 starting bid? I'll be surprised if it gets one.


----------



## Javelin301 (15 Jan 2021)

Me too, they didn't sell last time but you never know. 

Seems to me that any viable alternatives to the very expensive folders must be worth investigating though. My Cresswell Micro suits me I could have bought at least 8 of them for the price of a second hand B..........


----------



## Javelin301 (15 Jan 2021)

And you're right, none of them (there were 3) sold


----------



## shingwell (15 Jan 2021)

If I was selling a folding bike on eBay, I'd include a photio of it folded!


----------

